# Partage ET édition de calendriers iCal



## Goliath (21 Juin 2010)

Hello la tribu 
Comment partager ET éditer différents calendriers iCal avec un autre utilisateur Mac? 
Sachant que j'ai un compte MobileMe, quelle est l'adresse URL de MobileMe à insérer dans *iCal > préférences > Comptes > URL du compte* ?
Je suis conscient que le sujet a été à plusieurs reprises déjà traite mais je dois dire que j'ai du mal à trouver le bon message/tutoriel qui en parle, surtout que les sujets traités font essentiellement référence à comment synchroniser iCal et Google Calendar ou sur comment partager un calendrier iCal en simple lecture. Merci.


----------



## Goliath (23 Juin 2010)

... quelqu'un pourrait m'éclaircir la lanterne à ce sujet afin d'éviter de devoir me retourner vers Google Calendar...


----------



## marcolefo (24 Juin 2010)

J'ai exactement la même question


----------



## dale cooper (25 Juin 2010)

idem, je m'arrache les cheveux&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=iCal/4.0/fr/9868.html

et les prefs mobileme
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1679?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Goliath (25 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=iCal/4.0/fr/9868.html
> 
> et les prefs mobileme
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1679?viewlocale=fr_FR



...désolé, mais cela ne répond pas vraiment à ma question, je sais très bien comment synchroniser mes données MobileMe avec mes autres appareils, ce que je veux comprendre cest comment partager (partage ET édition) certains de mes calendriers avec un autre utilisateur qui lui-même a un compte MobileMe. Faut-il créer une nouvelle session puisque la synchronisation de MobileMe sur Mac OS X est propre à chaque utilisateur? Cela me semble absurde... je suppose donc quil faut créer un nouveau compte dans les préférences diCal à limage de comment on procède pour un compte Google Calendar. Quelle est ladresse URL de MobileMe à insérer?


----------



## Goliath (27 Juin 2010)

... quoi, il n'y a vraiment personne pour répondre à ce post??


----------



## Goliath (29 Juin 2010)

...bon puisqu'il n'y a aucune bonne âme qui peut m'aiguiller je vais me retourner vers Google Calendar...


----------



## Goliath (30 Juin 2010)

... est-ce qu'il y a encore quelqu'un pour répondre aux questions sur ce forum?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

À moins d'avoir un compte commun ce n'est pas possible. Donc: Google calendar.


----------



## Goliath (1 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À moins d'avoir un compte commun ce n'est pas possible. Donc: Google calendar.



...alors c'est tout simplement aberrant, on se fou bien de notre gueule chez Apple... un abonnement payant qui n'est même pas capable d'offrir un service comme il se doit...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Mobile me n'est pas orienté travail de groupe, pour ça il y a Google, ms exchange et les solutions caldav.

Apple n'a jamais dit qu'on pouvait travailler à plusieurs sur un calendrier MM. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

sauf avec un compte commun


----------



## Goliath (1 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> sauf avec un compte commun



...bref, du chipotage... :hein:


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

...je reviens sur iCal, déjà quon nest pas gâté par MobileMe et lédition des calendriers maintenant cest au tour de Google Calendar. Jai comme limpression que les tâches créées dans iCal ne sont pas gérées par Google Calendar... pourtant il y a une option des tâches côté site sur Google. Ai-je oublié quelques réglages?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Crée une tâche via mail en sélectionnant bien ton compte gmail, une section gmail imap devrait apparaître dans ical.


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Crée une tâche via mail en sélectionnant bien ton compte gmail, une section gmail imap devrait apparaître dans ical.



...en effet, en créant une tâche à partir de Mail sur mon compte Gmail j'ai un nouveau calendrier qui apparaît dans iCal mais ce dernier n'apparaît pas coté serveur, donc je suis au point de départ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas un calendrier, c'est ta boîte mail. Les tâches sont des genres de mails spéciaux.


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

...comme tu l'auras compris je cherche à pouvoir associer des tâches à des calendriers bien spécifiques....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...comme tu l'auras compris



Heu 



Goliath a dit:


> je cherche à pouvoir associer des tâches à des calendriers bien spécifiques....



non je n'avais pas compris ça  Que veux tu faire exactement?


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

... je crée un calendrier et à ce calendrier correspondent des tâches bien précises, par exemple:

*Calendrier* > activités culturelles
*Tâche1* > Discuter des horaires des concerts
*Tâche2* > Prix des entrées
*Tâche3* > Choix du personnel à l'entrée


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Dans les tâches tu peux donner une url, tu pourrais donner l'url du calendrier. Mais, amha, c'est plus un programme de GTD qu'il te faudrait. Un des meilleurs est omnifocus.


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

...je me suis plutôt dirigé vers Things mais mon problème reste entier, pas moyen d'éditer des tâches iCal/Google Calendar, je trouve cela vraiment dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Là je suis un peu perdu...  

Quand tu parles d'éditer, c'est via l'interface web de google? Ça se fait dans le webmail, par contre Google utilise son format à lui, je ne sais pas si on peut le synchroniser.

Les tâches iCal sont des mails spéciaux qu'il est déconseillé de modifier via l'interface web, par contre via Mail.app ou iCal pas de problème.


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> ...Quand tu parles d'éditer, c'est via l'interface web de google?



...non, j'aurai bien voulu le faire directement à partir d'iCal. Pour résumer le tout, j'aurai bien voulu éditer des tâches des calendriers Google Calendar directement dans la fenêtre *tâches* d'iCal et cela n'est pas possible...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Non, apparemment chez Google les tâches sont dans un calendrier spécial non partageable. Il y a peut-être des programmes qui les synchronise mais bon...


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a peut-être des programmes qui les synchronise mais bon...



...cela devient en effet du bric-à-brac...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...cela devient en effet du bric-à-brac...



Les tâches de Google Calendar ne sont pas dans un format standard. Hélas...


----------



## Goliath (2 Juillet 2010)

...je vais utiliser l'option *remarque* dans la fenêtre d'édition du calendrier, pour le moment c'est la seule solution qui me paraît la plus potable...


----------



## Goliath (10 Juillet 2010)

...suite à l'annonce sur MacGé d'une future refonte d'iCal, est-ce quelqu'un sait si, après avoir activé la nouvelle version bêta du nouveau calendrier, ce service est déjà actif et dans ce cas-ci quelle serait l'adresse URL de MobileMe à insérer dans *iCal > préférences > Comptes > URL du compte *? Merci


----------



## Ogado (24 Août 2010)

Apple testant sa version beta du Calendrier sous MobileMe , j'ai découvert il y a quelques jours, ceci :

Dans iCal (sous SnowLeopard), allez dans vos préférences et créer en plus de vos calendriers classiques déjà connectés, un nouveau compte MobileMe. Entrez vos nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe  les mêmes que d'habitude et vous aurez le bonheur de voir apparaître un nouveau groupe, dans la colonne de gauche de votre iCal, contenant deux calendriers cachés "Personnel" et "Travail". Aaaah ?

Ce groupe est éditable à volonté : on peut supprimer ces calendriers par défaut, leur changer leur nom, attribuer une autre couleur, en ajouter d'autres et, comble du bonheur, les *rendre accessibles à d'autres utilisateurs MobileMe* via la fenêtre d'information (clic droit sur le calendrier en question) en mode lecture ou lecture/écriture. 

Cette nouveauté ne nécessite pas d'upgrader son MobileMe vers la version beta du Calendrier (c'est mon cas)

Voilà. En espérant contribuer à votre bonheur quotidien logistique.

Ogado


----------

